# Gracie



## pla725 (Dec 11, 2009)

Gracie came to me from a shelter along with her sister Claire and two other rabbits. They were the only survivors of an abusive owner. I wrote about that on the site last year. Anyway, I decided to keep Gracie due some minor medical issues. She did thrive under my care.

Unfortunately she passed due CHF on 12/8/09. 

I miss you Gracie. I miss you batting at my hand when I fed you. You made these grunty little noises at the same time. You also snored. Too cute. 

Rest peace my Dutchess and Skunk Puss.


----------



## cheryl (Dec 11, 2009)

Gracie had such a happyloving home with you Paula...she got to know what love was....

I'm just so sorry that you lost such a special girl.


----------



## Maureen Las (Dec 11, 2009)

RIP Little Gracie 

you were loved well 

and will be missed ink iris:


:hug:

Maureen


----------



## JimD (Dec 11, 2009)

I'm so sorry 

Binky free, Gracie!

ray::rainbow::bunnyangel:
*** see you on the other side ! ***


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Dec 12, 2009)

we're so sorry for your loss of Gracie. At least she had a good home with you and knew what love was. We just lost our Ted--he was abandoned in a garage during the Summer six years ago. It's amazing how well they adapt to a loving home and steal away our hearts. Rest in Peace little girl.


----------



## myheart (Dec 12, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss of Gracie. It is good to hear that she did get to experience love and the kind of home and care every should have. She was finally safe and happy with you.

Binky-free Gracie. :bunnyangel:

You will be missed.

myheart


----------



## kirsterz09 (Dec 13, 2009)

Sorry to hear of your loss, 
Binky free Gracie :angelandbunny:


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Dec 18, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss.

Dave


----------



## pla725 (Jan 1, 2010)

Thanks everyone. I still miss her. She was a special girl bun. They are all special.


----------



## SweetSassy (Jan 1, 2010)

ink iris:She was beautiful. I'm so sorry for your loss.

urplepansy: Binky Free Gracie urplepansy:

 :rainbow:


----------



## DeniseJP (Jan 1, 2010)

I am sorry to hear about Gracie... 

Denise


----------



## cheryl (Jan 2, 2010)

Gracie was such a pretty girl,Paula


----------



## tonyshuman (Jan 4, 2010)

I'm so sorry. She was such a cutie and so lucky to find you.
Binky free, Gracie.


----------

